

Ask HN: When does "no" really mean no? - diminium

Example.  You go up to someone and ask them about if they would every buy [INSERT NAME HERE] product.  They say "Definitely No, Not Now, Not Never"  You believe them and then go amongst your merry way thinking they would never buy a product like this.<p>One year later, guess what product they are happily using?  At this point they are trying to deny they never even wanted this product.<p>So, when does "no" really mean no and when does it mean "well not right now, maybe later"?
======
dextorious
""" When does "no" really mean no?"""

When the words "date rape, police, lawyer" are mentioned in a non casual
manner.

Seriously, now, this is a really bizarre question.

People change their minds, especially in non-important areas of their lives,
like purchase decisions.

If someone tells you "I'll never move in a third world country" that is more
likely to remain a no than "I'll never buy a Honda".

In regards to purchases decisions, "no" means no for as long as:

1) the market does not change (i.e no new products introduced) 2) the
peers/marketing influence on the person doesn't change 3) the
attitude/lifestyle of the person doesn't change 4) the needs of the person
doesn't change (including "perceived" needs)

i.e very rarely.

Someone could say "I'll never buy an X, my K rocks", and then:

1) Have a chance to use an X and conclude it's actually better. 2) X could
actually get more popular so he feels peer-pressured to get one. 3) He is not
as opinionated about X's maker anymore (or companies in general), because he's
no longer 15. 4) The X version 3 is way better than both K and X version 1. 5)
Things that thought mattered about K (like spec Y), he found out they don't
really matter to him in actual use.

X could be an iPod and K a Creative Zen, for example. Or X could be an Android
phone, and K an iPhone.

Or vice-versa, but the main point is, in this context, no means almost nothing
at all.

